

Full-featured Scroll-Shooter in 0 lines of javascript - out_of_protocol
http://jsfiddle.net/0dmin/9dQx3/embedded/result/

======
out_of_protocol
Origin & discussion:
[http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=ru&sl=ru&tl=en&u=ht...](http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=ru&sl=ru&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fhabrahabr.ru%2Fpost%2F203048%2F)

